# Star Wars: Rogue One - Lucasfilm über kontroverse CGI-Figuren



## Luiso (28. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Rogue One - Lucasfilm über kontroverse CGI-Figuren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Rogue One - Lucasfilm über kontroverse CGI-Figuren


----------



## BlueDragon92 (28. Dezember 2016)

Also genau die stelle hat mich am meisten (fast am einzigen) gestört!
Bei Leia ist es mir nicht mal aufgefallen ^^
Aber ist zb Dumbledore nicht auch neu gecastet worden nach seinem Schauspielertod? Hätte man das nicht auch hin bekommen können?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2016)

BlueDragon92 schrieb:


> Also genau die stelle hat mich am meisten (fast am einzigen) gestört!
> Bei Leia ist es mir nicht mal aufgefallen ^^



Bei mir ist es eher umgekehrt.
Bei Leia hatte ich sofort diesen "videospielartigen" Eindruck, wie im Artikel beschrieben.
Tarkin fand ich da deutlich besser gelungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hab mir beide Szenen auf YouTube abgesehen. Beides nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, zu übertriebenes Mimik-Spiel mit recht leblosen Augen. Wie man es besser macht hat man bei Paul Walker in FF7 gesehen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2016)

bei Leia hinterlässt es jetzt irgendwie einen faden Beigeschmack im Nachhinein, auch wenn sie beim ersten sehen der Szene noch unter uns weilte. Aber irgendwie wirkt es jetzt wie eine schlimme Vorahnung, vor 2, 3 Wochen, als Premiere war. Weiß gar nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.

Hab keinen Spoiler gesetzt, weil die News ja direkt darauf aufbaut.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab mir beide Szenen auf YouTube abgesehen. Beides nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, zu übertriebenes Mimik-Spiel mit recht leblosen Augen. Wie man es besser macht hat man bei Paul Walker in FF7 gesehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Äh ... nein.

Bei Paul Walker wurde nur bereits vorhandenes Videomaterial genommen und das Bild auf das Gesicht seines Bruders aufgetragen.

Bei Tarkin dürfte das etwas schwierig sein, er hat ja deutlich mehr Szenen als Walker und spricht auch mehr, was hätte man hier als Quellmaterial nehmen sollen?


----------



## Pherim (28. Dezember 2016)

BlueDragon92 schrieb:


> Aber ist zb Dumbledore nicht auch neu gecastet worden nach seinem Schauspielertod? Hätte man das nicht auch hin bekommen können?



Bei Dumbledore steckte das Gesicht ja zu großen Teilen hinter einem langen, weißen Bart, da ist ein Wechsel nicht so schlimm, würde ich sagen. Ok, für Mon Mothma haben sie auch eine passende Schauspielerin gefunden, aber einen Peter Cushing ersetzt man nicht so einfach, glaube ich. Da der Film unmittelbar vor Episode IV spielt, muss Tarkin ja im Grunde genauso aussehen wie dort. Ich sage nicht, dass es nicht möglich gewesen wäre, aber sie haben sich nun mal für diese Lösung entschieden. Und das Ergebnis ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber auch nicht katastrophal, wie ich finde. Es hätte besser sein können, aber es macht mir jetzt auch nicht den Film kaputt.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (28. Dezember 2016)

War das dann der "Uncanny valley" Effekt?


----------



## BlueDragon92 (28. Dezember 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> War das dann der "Uncanny valley" Effekt?



Jep genau das


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> War das dann der "Uncanny valley" Effekt?


Musste ich Google fragen.
Wieder was gelernt


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2016)

Bin mal gespannt wie man den Verlust von Carrie Fisher in Episode VIII und IX kompensieren will.  Oder sind die Dreharbeiten von Episode VIII schon abgeschlossen und es gibt nur noch Post-Processing und Cut-Arbeiten ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder sind die Dreharbeiten von Episode VIII schon abgeschlossen und es gibt nur noch Post-Processing und Cut-Arbeiten ?



Ja, sind sie.
Carrie Fisher Finished Shooting ‘Star Wars 8’ Before Her Death | Variety

Für E IX muss dann sicher das Drehbuch geändert werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Ok, für Mon Mothma haben sie auch eine passende Schauspielerin gefunden



So neu ist sie nicht, die hat Mon Mothma auch in Episode III gespielt, nur wurden diese Szenen rausgeschnitten. Auf der DVD sind sie aber bei den geschnittenen Szenen dabei



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für E IX muss dann sicher das Drehbuch geändert werden.



Naja kommt drauf an, kann ja sein dass für VIII ohnehin der Charakter der Leia Organa rausgeschrieben wurde, wie bei VII bei Solo. Wenn nicht, dann ja.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja kommt drauf an, kann ja sein dass für VIII ohnehin der Charakter der Leia Organa rausgeschrieben wurde, wie bei VII bei Solo. Wenn nicht, dann ja.



In dem verlinkten Variety-Artikel steht, dass sie auch für IX vorgesehen war.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In dem verlinkten Variety-Artikel steht, dass sie auch für IX vorgesehen war.



ah okay, den hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Danke


----------



## moeykaner (28. Dezember 2016)

Mich hats auch gestört. Denke es ist auch sehr unterschiedlich von Mensch zu Mensch, wie man das wahr nimmt. Einem Bekannten ist es bei Tarkin gar nicht aufgefallen. Hab letztens von Menschen gehört, die keine Gesichter erinnern können. Sie erkennen selbst Familienmitglieder nicht am Gesicht. Nichts scheint unmöglich.


----------



## Frullo (28. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bei Leia hinterlässt es jetzt irgendwie einen faden Beigeschmack im Nachhinein, auch wenn sie beim ersten sehen der Szene noch unter uns weilte. Aber irgendwie wirkt es jetzt wie eine schlimme Vorahnung, vor 2, 3 Wochen, als Premiere war. Weiß gar nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.



Du hast mir von der Seele geschrieben.


----------



## Panth (28. Dezember 2016)

Hmm anscheinend bin ich ein Gesichts-Entdeckungs-Krüppel oder die Kino-Technik ist nicht die gleiche wie in Deutschland (bin in Bangkok). Ich habe grade erst erfahren, dass die quasi im Nachhinein da reinproiziert haben, mir ist nix aufgefallen und dabei bin ich doch jemand, der kleinere matchtexturen sofort erkennt und den geringe Kantenglättung nervt. Aber vielleicht sind das zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## haep2 (29. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie.
> Carrie Fisher Finished Shooting ‘Star Wars 8’ Before Her Death | Variety
> 
> Für E IX muss dann sicher das Drehbuch geändert werden.


Muss es das? Schließlich kann sie auch einfach per CGI eingefügt werden und so in der kompletten IX noch mitspielen...

Ich denke gerade die Tatsache, dass Carrie Fisher erst kürzlich verstorben ist verdeutlicht wie makaber und moralisch schwierig diese Technik sein kann.

Gleichzeitig finde ich es faszinierend, wie weit fortgeschritten hier die Filmtechniker schon sind.
Wüsste ich nicht, dass Peter Cushing bereits verstorben ist, mir wäre es im Kino nicht aufgefallen, dass er nachträglich eingebaut wurde.


----------

